#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >     Drilling With Casing DWC

## Esam

*         (*Running Casing*)               (*Reaming*)         (*Cementing*)        "   ɡ      (*DWC*)                       "    .**      (*Top  Drive*)                  (*Logging  With  Drilling*)    (*Measuring  With  Drilling*)                      (*Wire  Line*).

     (DWC) :*
*    ": :*
     1-      .
2-     ".
3- *         (*Wire  Line*).*
4-     :
    Ý-     .
     ȝ- * 
          (*Key  Seat*)        .*
    ̝- *   :                  
         ( )         (*22*)             
                 (*Blow  Out  Preventor*).*
      - *   (*Fishing  Problem*):            (*Wire  Line*)   
        (*Fishing*)                      
        (*Wash  Over  Pipe*)    .*
    5-     :  :
    Ý- **   10%*-*20%  
   ȝ-                .
   ̝-      .
     6-   .
7-       .
8-      .
9-             .
10-      .
11-  *   :                ѡ    
* 800  HP**  1000 HP* 
*  45%*   .*
12- *   (*Reduce  Drilling  Time*)*
13-   .
14-  *   :        (*Smearing*)            
              (*Annulus*)                 
               (*Mud  Filtrates*)            
              (*Cutting*)         .*
* " :      (Drilling Contractors) :*
      1- *    (*Drilling  Pipes*)   (*Collar  Pipes*).*
      2-          .
      3- *    (*Moving*)     .*
      4-    .
      5-      .
      6-      .
*             (*DWC*)        :*
    1- *      (*Non*-*Productive  Time*)  (*NPT*)      :*


         Ý- *  (*Kick*)    .*
        ȝ-    .  
        ̝-  .
        ϝ- *   (*Key  Seat*).*
       ܝ -     .
   2- *     (*Cementing  Jobs*) .*
   3-          .
   4-                   .
    5- *                  (*Draw  Work*).*
   6-          .
   7-   .
   8- *       (*Reaming*)   (*Back  Reaming*)    .*
   9-  **   100**   2000$* /     *  400* 
* 50$* / .
*

See More:    Drilling With Casing DWC

----------

